# OFFICIAL GAME THREAD: BULLS @ RAPTORS, Monday 11-04-02



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

Here's to hoping that the Bulls regroup and beat the livin' TAR outta the Raptors. This Bulls team has the veteran leadership, along with really young talent to be a VERY GOOD team this year. HJHJR: IF you are out there, tell someone to get their foot into Curry's behind and get him jump started!!!

BULLS - 113
Raptors - 82


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

*Curry ???*

Cartwright needs to do something with Curry. Curry needs to make a major improvement in team defense and rebounding. In the first 3 games he has about 5 total rebounds and is only playing about 13 minutes a game. Hopefully, the chance to get more playing time will get Curry moving.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Curry ???*



> Originally posted by <b>Fergus</b>!
> Cartwright needs to do something with Curry. Curry needs to make a major improvement in team defense and rebounding. In the first 3 games he has about 5 total rebounds and is only playing about 13 minutes a game. Hopefully, the chance to get more playing time will get Curry moving.


he had 5 rebounds in 13 minutes last night, thats good, more then fizer's 4 rebounds in 22 minutes


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Curry ???*



> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> he had 5 rebounds in 13 minutes last night, thats good, more then fizer's 4 rebounds in 22 minutes


In MY opinion, there is NO way, Curry can be considered anything more than a MAJOR disappointment, thus far...agreed? Comparing him to fizer or diop is NOT gonna do Curry any good...he just plain has stunk up the court....no?:grinning:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls cant afford to blow this game, but with the way they're playing the first 3 games I dont expect them to. No Vince, no AD (I think?) Bulls should win big.

Bulls- 107
Raps- 92


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Without their two best players, we damn well ought to win this one. No deep analysis needed, and no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Without their two best players, we damn well ought to win this one. No deep analysis needed, and no ifs ands or buts.


I agree Mikedc. We have to win this game. When the other team is injured you dont let them beat you! 

Bama, three games is a bit tough on judging this kid dont you think? Im speaking about Curry.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I see no reason why the Bulls shouldn't win WITH VC and AD in the game.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

This shouldn't be close... that said, we'll play down to the level of competition and squeak one out, 91-85.

---

As for Curry, you guys kill me. He is a 19 year old playing the most physical position in the NBA. He still has a couple years to go on his adjustment period before he is going to be coming into a season averaging 35+mpg.

What he has done so far is nice... 50% shooting and 100% from the line. His rebounding isn't all there, but hey, we knew he was going to be our offensive weapon. The rebounds will come as he ages and gets bigger and stronger and stays in the paint more. 

On top of that, it isn't a big deal because EVERYONE on our team is rebounding this year, which is something we haven't had in previous years and that is why we are outrebounding our opponents. 

Give it some time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> This shouldn't be close... that said, we'll play down to the level of competition and squeak one out, 91-85.
> 
> ---
> ...



:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Curry ???*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> In MY opinion, there is NO way, Curry can be considered anything more than a MAJOR disappointment, thus far...agreed? Comparing him to fizer or diop is NOT gonna do Curry any good...he just plain has stunk up the court....no?:grinning:


Based on regular season games this year, sure. On the other hand, I was at the Bulls-Celtics preseason game, and he looked like an absolute manchild out there. His moves were amazing, and he barely missed. Keep in mind that so far this regular season, he's gotten very few passes in the post. What Curry can do right now is score, and I don't understand why BC doesn't tell the ballhandlers to get him the ball while he's in.

Give Eddy some more time. He's still 19 for god's sake.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

If Tyson, Eddy and Donyell can pound the ball inside and everyone else can attack the basket Chicago should have no problem with Toronto's weak frontcourt which is even weaker without AD.

Chicago - 97

Toronto - 81

And I think Chandler will have a big game.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Could the Bulls win by forfeit? Check out the Raptors list of questionables:

Vince Carter
Antonio Davis
Lamond Murray
Eric Montross
Nate Huffman
Jerome Williams
Hakeem Olajuwon

http://waymoresports.thestar.com/NA...id=979061475221&call_pagepath=Raptors/Raptors


----------



## forcaje (Nov 1, 2002)

I wouldn't count the Raptors out just yet. When they lost Vince last year they went on quite a run at the end of the year. This team can still play even without Vince. Now I hope the Bulls kick there butts, but don't expect this team to just lay down for the Bulls.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

nice post by kingofkings reguarding this game: 
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10222


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

The only thing that could prevent the Bulls from winning goes by the name of V. Leanord. Don't let him heat up!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Toronto is no gimme*

VC and AD are game time decisions so chances are they will play . and even if they dont the raps have shown they cam play without all their weapons and still be dangerous .

if Ad doesn't play i would look to Curry having a good game against jelani Mccoy but it could easily go the other way as Curry has shown he doesn't always do well against physical small centers . i think the bulls win this but for some reason lenny wilkens teams are always enigmas playing well when they shouldn't and playing bad when they should play well.

97-94 bulls with Rose having a big game around 30 or so


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

VC is definitely hurt, but even if he plays, the raptors have shown they just plain suck playing with a hurt vince in the lineup.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Hassell is going to have to slow down Mo Peterson who will look to be the hero. McCoy has had some good games this pre/season. 

I think the Bulls bench is too deep for the Raptors with all those players missing. Losing this game would be a low blow to the Bulls. 

If anyone knows of a radio link I would greatly appreciate it. If I find one I'll post it.

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> VC and AD are game time decisions so chances are they will play


This from raptors.com:

"Carter hasn't sustained any structural damage to his knee but won't play tonight against the visiting Chicago Bulls . . . Antonio Davis won't be in the lineup either because of a rib injury."

Bulls 105 
Raptors 85


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IF he is doing so well.....*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> This shouldn't be close... that said, we'll play down to the level of competition and squeak one out, 91-85.
> 
> ---
> ...


****WHY then is he NOT playing very much??? He has not come close to fouling out, has he? He has not been hurt, has he? I just do not get it....WHY are the franchise players NOT playing more..ala Steve Francis....Shane Battier, Hell, even Yao Ming is playing over 13 minutes a game!!! LOL

Sorry for my accused lack of patience, I have seen this type performance before...... As far as I have seen from this guy, he is NO baby shaq...not yet by ANY stretch of the imagination...


I am tired of seeing the relentless hanging on the rim by curry AND chandler..the yelling and the taunting....DO SOMETHING great, before you taunt I say.:grinning:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

The TORONTO Raptors will be without Vince and Antonio tonight. Seriuously, how can we lose to them? There is no way. We will winn in double digit tonight.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

You guys should be able to pick this one up easy,against a depleted Toronto team.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*We would have gotten this one....*



> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> You guys should be able to pick this one up easy,against a depleted Toronto team.


no matter WHO was playing! This team has not played well this season, YET! This one is a WIN I counted on BEFORE I even heard about the injuries...besides, not laughing, but WE went through this last year.....no one else is any better...sorry Raps...your turn.

I still say Bulls 113- Raps-82 (Unless Bill unloads the bench in the 4th quarter, eh?):grinning:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> The TORONTO Raptors will be without Vince and Antonio tonight. Seriuously, how can we lose to them? There is no way. We will winn in double digit tonight.


Any given night, man... it could happen. Who thought Philly wouldn't cover the 6.5-pt spread against the Bears yesterday?!? The Beloved even had a chance to win it at the end. So do I think the Bulls will win? Yeah. But I wouldn't say there's "no way" the Bulls lose.



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> I am tired of seeing the relentless hanging on the rim by curry AND chandler..the yelling and the taunting....DO SOMETHING great, before you taunt I say.


To be honest, I haven't noticed hanging on the rim or screaming by Eddy at all. It seems to me that's just Chandler's show.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*To be honest...*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> Any given night, man... it could happen. Who thought Philly wouldn't cover the 6.5-pt spread against the Bears yesterday?!? The Beloved even had a chance to win it at the end. So do I think the Bulls will win? Yeah. But I wouldn't say there's "no way" the Bulls lose.
> 
> ...


I was talking about tysons screaming and eddies hanging....thanks you.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It appears the game will be on nba.com's audio league pass today, for those who don't get the game on TV.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

NBA's audio league pass? Do you have to be a member or pay anything or is it just an audio link? 

Thanks, BTW!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 101
Raptors 89

Bulls win the tap
Rose to Tyson dunk for first score


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Jerome Williams is gonna be a problem


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> NBA's audio league pass? Do you have to be a member or pay anything or is it just an audio link?
> 
> Thanks, BTW!


It's been free every game this season, so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Too many guys named Williams.

Too many JWill's, even


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yahoo! Sports GameChannel is ahead of the audio. That's kinda weird.

(It showed Rose hitting a layup before I heard it on the audio)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like "Good Eddy" has shown up tonight. Of course, it doesn't hurt that he's playing Jelani McCoy.

And I see Tyson has two early blocks. Good confidence builders all the way around.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry

7pts, 4reb already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry and chandler both off to strong starts!! Curry 7 points and four boards.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Raptors 26
Bulls20


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

6 TO's for the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

toronto is killing us on the offensive boards.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Crawford's D...*

Anyone else notice that any player Crawford is guarding seems to be able to blow by him whenever he wants?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Crawford's D...*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Anyone else notice that any player Crawford is guarding seems to be able to blow by him whenever he wants?


yeah, anyone else notice that this Bulls team has GOT to be the WORST FG shooting team in the universe??? LOL It is UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*44-37 raptors....Hahahaha...*

Bulls shoot....clang!..raptors....swoosh....Bulls shoot..CLANG!..raptors...swoosh!!...Bulls shoot....CLANG!!!!...Raptors shoot...SWOOSH!!!!...see the trend here? It seems EVERY year, the Bulls players have brain farts or something that impairs their abilities to put the ball in the twine UNLESS they dunk it...shooting by the Bulls is HERENDOUS!!!! (not spelled right..but, you get the point!!!) THIS IS RIDICULOUS!!!:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What does BC have against Curry? He started off well, and he hasn't come in.

Marshall looks to be effected by his injuries because he isn't rebounding well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall has 6 rebounds.

Baxter has 2 in 2 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need a ballhandler.

Their shooting is fine, their rebounding is fine.

They're just getting picked a lot.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Does anyone else think...*

the Bulls suck??? NO communication on the court at all, no flow while on offense at ALL!!! This is really beyond belief!!! 51-42 raptors??? LMAO!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Jay is playing like crap*

TO's and poor FG% playing like he does against Maryland


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wait 'till Rose heats it up. We're still in this game, and doing ok.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

torontos lack of depth could and should come into play this next half. The Bulls are deep. Some of those shots that are falling for Toronto should start missing.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone else think...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> the Bulls suck??? NO communication on the court at all, no flow while on offense at ALL!!! This is really beyond belief!!! 51-42 raptors??? LMAO!!!


 Please refrain from making personal attacks against any and all posters. thanks.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Seriously - Tyson and Eddy seemed to be playing well, right? Why didn't they get back in there?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Welcome to the board, dafuture!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I just gotta say Jalen Rose's looks terrible. 

Bulls look bad. You can't get beaten by a team with 2 of their best players out. They are being outplayed. 

Bulls showing no heart. The good thing is they are still in this. I hope we see a new team in the 2nd half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Seriously - Tyson and Eddy seemed to be playing well, right? Why didn't they get back in there?


eddy should play more this next half. Two fouls hurt him. He started very, very strong.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*THAT last basket by the Raptors....*

looked to be a TWO pointer, but they get a three....halftime...55-46 Raptors....THIS is a team that has averaged 74 points a GAME in its first three games. 

Bulls 20-41 FG shooting....I have never seen so many BRICKS thrown by one team in a WHOLE game, much less a half...Marshall is having to do it all....good start by curry and chandler...what happened? Marshall for the Bulls has 16 points...next is curry with 7..whats wrong with this picture??? rose has 6 and NO ONE else on the Bulls has more than 4 points.....apparently neither one of our pg can guard hunter as he has 12 points....jerome williams is NOT an offensive juggernaut..he is a rebounding machine, but definitely NOT a usual offensive threat!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Thanks Trueblue*

Hey trueblue Im new to this board but am active on other board over on worldcrossing.com. MikeDC may know me as Mr. Pigskin/


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> torontos lack of depth could and should come into play this next half. The Bulls are deep. Some of those shots that are falling for Toronto should start missing.


I dissagree, MOP will heat up in the 2nd half mark my words.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

20-41 isn't terrible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tell it like it is Norm! "Controlled madness" Thats the way eddy needs to play everynight!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Those 2 fouls called on Curry were so sissy. The refs need to give him a break. Every game, he has 2 fouls by five mins. of the 1st qtr.

Rose indeed is lookin' horrible there. Guy looks confused whenever he's takin' it to the hole.

A very poor 1st half by us.

btw, anybody else think j-will should start lookin' to score a little. He's being a little too unselfish.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone else think...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> the Bulls suck??? NO communication on the court at all, no flow while on offense at ALL!!! This is really beyond belief!!! 51-42 raptors??? LMAO!!!


I'm going to say something that I know I'll get ripped for...but as a starter, I think Trent Hassell sucks. He's not much of an offensive threat. Hell, he has one good offensive game for every five he plays. And he's indecisive as hell with the ball in his hands on the break. Whoever guards Hassell can usually rest on defense. Face it, Hassells a hustling defender and not much else. In other words, he's a specialist who plays like a second round pick most of the time.

For better or worse initially Cartwright needs to keep Rose at SG and start either Robinson or Marshall at SF. The Bulls need players at every position who will make the other team expend energy defensively. Hassell doesn't do that and he plays a position that requires an offensive assassin's mentality.

Enough, already, Coach. Time to sit Hassell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Always glad to have someone from worldcrossing here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shadows</b>!
> 
> 
> I dissagree, MOP will heat up in the 2nd half mark my words.


We shall see shadows. Your already hurt in many areas. Can you run like this the whole game? We shall see if the Bulls make any changes defensively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We only have 9 assists.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IF you look at the shots that are being missed by the Bulls*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 20-41 isn't terrible.


20-41 is A NIGHTMARE!!! LOL these are shots practically right under the basket. 10 foot jumpers...layups....believe me, I am sitting here watching it, and it brings back memories of Michael Ruffin shooting the ball...gadzooks!~ It seems the only way the bulls can score is if someone DUNKS it, or marshall lays it up. I hope you are right tbf....about the shots that are falling now for the raptors NOT falling later....this is truly a NIGHTMARE!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Remember, assists are only that...*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We only have 9 assists.


....when the person being passed the ball MAKES the shot....i have seen both jay and jamal make a couple nice passes, only to be CLANGED off the rim....this is truly terrible....:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The bulls are actually killing this team. Toronto has been winning with points off turnovers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice ABA article, btw.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

OH! They're 20-49! Yeah - that's bad. 20-41 is almost 50%.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*This might be true, however,*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> The bulls are actually killing this team. Toronto has been winning with points off turnovers.


the turnovers would have had to be made after one of many bulls players have missed a shot opportunity. I have seen games with the bulls where they had TWICE as many turnovers and still be closer, or ahead. I told my wife...watch when the bulls players shoot outside the painted area....anywhere outside the painted area...CLANG!!...hey honey, now watch the raptors when THEY shoot outside the painted area, ANYWHERE outside the painted area......SWOOSH!!! no kidding!!!

Sure hope the second half is a reversal!


GO BULLS!!!!

No excuses for a loss here.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

18 FT's compared to 8?! ewwwwww.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls coming back with a nice jump hook by Eddy. 54-60.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Does anyone else think...*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> I'm going to say something that I know I'll get ripped for...but as a starter, I think Trent Hassell sucks. He's not much of an offensive threat. Hell, he has one good offensive game for every five he plays.


For the season, Trent is shooting 54.5% of FGs, 83.3% of FTs and 42.9% on 3s and 2 of this 3 games have been sold.

I wish the posters on this board gave the Team 2 full bad games in a row prior all of this 'sky is falling' stuff.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

They are showing no heart on everyplay.

Being outplayed... so frustrating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter 6 Min. 4 Reb. 2 Pts.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like Toronto is getting worn down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 15 turnovers, Toronto 4


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

How are they getting all these TO's? Are the Raptors just grabbing the ball from Chicago's hands? It seems the Bulls aren't even getting down the court. What's happening?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls started the 2nd half better....*

.....but once again, there are SO MANY missed shots, RIGHT UNDER the basket!!! 72-60......Raptors.....but the Bulls do not suck...hahahaha

so, which of the Bulls players deserves to start...next game?? LOL


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahaha...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Sounds like Toronto is getting worn down.


thats a good one!!! lol:laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, when will we have a team that won't let me down?

Bears, Bulls


Come on please, Chicago fans have gone through enough!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Raptors players on the bench...*

laughing and having a good time....76-60 raptors....why not laugh?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This may be the worse game I've seen Rose play since he came to the Bulls. He's taking terrible shots and has played lackluster defense. 
This game has been nothing short of an embarrassment.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, and to hear red kerr describe*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> This may be the worse game I've seen Rose play since he came to the Bulls. He's taking terrible shots and has played lackluster defense.
> This game has been nothing short of an embarrassment.


....it..he says " if ya wanna see how wrong things can go, just look at the bulls the last two or three minutes?"...RED....WHERE YOU BEEN MAN??? what ya drinking while you are talking???? The last two or three minutes??? this is really embarassing!!! lol:laugh:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ugly effort by the Bulls so far, way to many to's. It's like watching a high school game. The only positive so far has been Yell


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*80-62 after 3 quarters..*

no, not the Bulls over the raptors...the other way around! lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

All I hear on the radio/audio is "another steal by toronto."

And,

"Hunter and Williams are playing the bulls' point guards real tight, like Atlanta did, and they can't handle it."


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, he is consistent...even*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Ugly effort by the Bulls so far, way to many to's. It's like watching a high school game. The only positive so far has been Yell


when hurt or not feeling well, eh? good job donyell!!!:grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Toronto 15 steals


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, these cats should be ashamed of themselves.

Marshall, Tyson, and Curry are playing good. Our wing players couldn't hit the broad side of the barn.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This game is a disgrace. The Bulls came in thinking that they could just walk over the Raptors. Do they forget that they are the Bulls? You might think that as a Bulls fan I am used to embarrassing games, but not like this. Those teams had excuses, they had no talent. This team has talent and sucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

20 pt. lead down to 12


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*82-70 Raptors..*

Hey chicago, IF ya cannot shoot worth a damn, keep dunking it!!! lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: yeah, he is consistent...even*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> when hurt or not feeling well, eh? good job donyell!!!:grinning:


thank God we picked him up. BTW what is this hold that the Raps hold over us? 15 in a row after tonight (I think?)


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Does Cartwright think that if a player fouls out, he has to forfeit the game? Or that they only get 4 fouls each? Tyson and Eddie were the only bright spots for this team, and he has them riding the bench. What is he saving them for? The vets have been lousy - even Marshall has lacked focus, gaudy stats aside.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*What happened?? LOL*

lead down to 9...but still, no jump shots going in for the Bulls...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal's trying to lead a comeback early in the fourth with some nice passing to Marshall and ERob.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Why the hell does Cartwright insist on giving Crawford, Hoiberg, and Blount so many damn minutes???


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

These Raptors radio guys know their stuff about Chicago. They did a lot of research.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Why the hell does Cartwright insist on giving Crawford, Hoiberg, and Blount so many damn minutes???


JWill was struggling in more ways than one tonight, dont know the answer for Blount or Hoiberg though


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

20 pt lead down to 8, bulls shooting free throws.

Toronto looking tired.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

C'mon, Bill. Come back from the timeout with the starters.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*5:23 left, 85-77 Raptors*

two free throws coming by marshall...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Put Jalen back in. I don't care how bad he was shooting.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, just got in guys...

Why has Curry only played like 11 minutes and had a great night? Is there something you guys can tell me that isn't showing in the ESPN Gamecast?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I've never seen so many terrible turnovers. How many outlet passes have we thrown away? How many times have they just ripped it out of our hands? I don't care if we come back and win, the lack of focus we have shown is a definite concern.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry should definitely getting more time tonight. He's definitely done something to get himself into Mr. Bill's doghouse.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

20 pt lead down to 5.

How are you feeling now, bamabull?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

who is in the game for Chi?


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Eddy's defense was even decent - he and Tyson were helping out on the weakside well early.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Well, Donyell got us to 85-82.....*

then Jamal tries another shot and misses...back the other way with a three pointer....wham! 90-82... thanks Donyell....thanks jamal..


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*was...*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> who is in the game for Chi?


hoiberg, marshall, crawford blount and erob I think......


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Man has JC taken some ill-advised shots tonight. He makes a nice pass to Marshall, then comes back and gets a holding call and later doesn't even get a hand in Lenards face when he posted him up. Then he rushes a baseline jumpshot off a spin move that leads to a transition three for Toronto. UGH!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> JWill was struggling in more ways than one tonight, dont know the answer for Blount or Hoiberg though



JWill struggles because they don't let him do anything with the damn ball. I would love to see him in there with Marshall instead of always playing with Rose. The Bulls played the best early in the game when they let Williams run the offense. Then, for some reason, Rose came to get the ball at the top of the key at the beginning of every possession, and the Bulls offense looked terrible.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

From a 3 pt game to an 8 pt game...

It was too good to be true.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Whaaaaaa?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

That airball 3 pointer is what happens when you sit someone out for much of the second half, and then bring them back in with 3 minutes to go. That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

31 for Donyell. Some guy named Mamado just scored. ugh


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

LOL now our offense comes alive


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*54.9 seconds left....94-90 Raptors...*

bulls ball and time out...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

C'mon!! Less then 1 minute left.... 4 pt game

Toronto is keeping us in the game, esp with their 4th quarter turnovers...

We need a basket.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

It'll take a defensive stand to win this...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*mamdou njaie from auburn, ala....*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 31 for Donyell. Some guy named Mamado just scored. ugh


will be a pretty good player some day!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> That airball 3 pointer is what happens when you sit someone out for much of the second half, and then bring them back in with 3 minutes to go. That makes absolutely no sense.


I agree, don't think it's fair to do that, especiallt to a rook.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*Its over.....*

I know............I sound like a pessimist(sp?), but our offense, by the way it sounds, has shown up a little too late.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Guard Leonard!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That was such a travel, we lucked out...


WIN THE JUMP JWILL!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

16 seconds left, 2 pt lead, our ball...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*16.2 seconds....94-92 raptors*

Jay gets a jump ball against lindsey and the BULLS GET IT!!!! TIME OUT!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go, Jay!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Nice play by Jay on defense. Let's tie it up here!


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

Give it to Jalen, triple threat -

Shoot
Underneath to Donyell
Kick out to Jay for 3


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

YES!!!!!! TIED!!!!!! 

NOW LETS PLAY D!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*TIE GAME!!!*

7 seconds left...toronto ball!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Get your defensive subs in, way to go, Jalen! No FT's!


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

7.8 left

Guard Alvin as well as you can, but DON'T LEAVE VOSHON!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: TIE GAME!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 7 seconds left...toronto ball!!!


Did the bulls wear them down, or what? ;-)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*prays ferverently*


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

fred damn near fouled him on the shot, too close!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

4th Q points:

Chicago 32
Toronto 14


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*TIME OUT RAPTORS*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> *prays ferverently*


lmao.....5.4 seconds left....bulls with a 20 second time out left....SHOULD there be ANY time after the raptors shoot....keep praying fervently!!! lol


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Gotta hit the boards on a miss, boys. no putbacks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> *prays ferverently*


A really good idea right now


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

NO BASKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THEY BETTER OVERTURN THAT!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Gotta hit the boards on a miss, boys. no putbacks


:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*GOOD PRAYERS!! OVERTIME!!*

!~!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> lmao.....5.4 seconds left....bulls with a 20 second time out left....SHOULD there be ANY time after the raptors shoot....keep praying fervently!!! lol


*continues praying ferverently*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

What BS..... that was in and the refs knew it. Ugh.... oh well, overtime it is.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh man, gotta love instand replay!! That was so close

now we need to win this after such a damn good comeback


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*OT tied at 94!!!*

Prayer paid off, this time ;-)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*OVERTIME BABY!!! 94-94!!!!*

Okay Chicago, you get a reprieve!!! NOW, win this damn game!!!!:upset:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Well, who do we start out with in OT?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Line of the night when the Bulls had a foul to give at the end of the game...from Red Kerr: "Be like the Sopranos and WHACK somebody!" 

Priceless!:rofl:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The Raptors announcers thought it was a good call by the officials. These guys are really good. They're not Homers at all.

It's making my listening experience very pleasant.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> What BS..... that was in and the refs knew it. Ugh.... oh well, overtime it is.



I don't know what broadcast you were watching, but the replay I saw shows that the basket was definitely after the buzzer.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

they should be tired as anything. We killed them in the fourth.
We had better win.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

We dont deserve this win but ill take it anyway the Bulls will give it to us


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*apparently you were not privileged to see*



> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> What BS..... that was in and the refs knew it. Ugh.... oh well, overtime it is.


the replay!! IT was OBVIOUSLY NOT tipped in before the zeros clicked!!! yes!!!!:laugh:


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Does Lenny Wilkins buy his shirts at Walmart? :grinning:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jalen absolutely refuses to pass Jay the ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

26 off reb, 62 total

donell 32 pts, 16 reb


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Make those dang free throws!!!

Bulls lead for first time in a long time


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

what the???

bulls.com showing that the game is over, raptors win 96-94. The nerds. Hopefully they get it fixed soon!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> We dont deserve this win but ill take it anyway the Bulls will give it to us


...and the Raptors who could only score 14 points the entire 4th quarter deserve the win? C'mon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls' announcer: "They're tired... they gave everything they had for 3 quarters."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Donyell Marshall is amazing...

I can't see Matt Harpring doing what he does for us.

He's the reason we're in this game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:51 left in OT...Bulls by two and...*

Jalen has one more free throw...time out, raptors!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls up by 2 in OT, Jalen to shoot one more.

Toronto has NO GAS left in the tank. We can certainly win this.



VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Deserve to win? The game is 48 minutes long, Baby! Gotta play each one.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> what the???
> 
> bulls.com showing that the game is over, raptors win 96-94. The nerds. Hopefully they get it fixed soon!!


I think they're locked in to NBA.com which posted the same score.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Time to warm up another vin diesel cinematic.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I really wish Cartwright would sit Blount down.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Its gonna be a free throw contest the rest of the way...we're No masking Dickie, thanks. TBF. :no:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:10 left.....97-96 toronto...*

Bulls ball, time out....PLEASE do not start throwing up bricks NOW!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Uh Jalen, feel free to wake up here in OT. He looked like he didn't want to take that open 6 footer, then short armed it. Is it me or does it look like he left his legs behind in Chicago?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

just dunk it, eh bama


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay for three!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HUGE 3!!!!

Should have been a charge on the other end.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*1:01 left*

BUlls 101- Raptors 101 BULLS BALL!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jay is so clutch. Just don't let him shoot ft's.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*No kidding, eh?*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> just dunk it, eh bama



Hey, its a high percentage IF you are close enough, why not???....now whats gonna happen 7th???


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

WHY WON'T JALEN PASS THE DAMN BALL TO JAY????!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Hey, its a high percentage IF you are close enough, why not???....now whats gonna happen 7th???


I'm gonna keep praying ferverently, lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*48.9 left....toronto 103...*

Bulls, 101.....Bulls ball.....this does NOT look good...folks.


----------



## Thrilla (Jun 8, 2002)

*How is it?*

How is it that w/o VC and AD, we are tied at 101 in OT?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*(Bama joins in silently with 7th!!!)*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna keep praying ferverently, lol


(please God, I'lll be good!!!)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Am I hearing this right? They had Hoiberg drive the ball against a guy who has 7 blocks?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hoiberg got hacked, they just missed the call


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Will did not have to take the foul there!!! Huge mistake!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

The refs have been against us the entire game. Is this me or is every goddamn refs against us in every freaking ballgame?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yes lizzy. He came from behind to block the shot and knock hoiberg to the floor. He was fouled.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*13.3 seconds left in OT....*

Raptors 105, Bulls 103 and the Ball!!!(Keep praying fervently 7th!!!!!) "Ahhhhoooooooooooooooooooom......bah la......"


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

*Fouls and Free Throws*

Toronto is 27-35 from the free throw line (77%).

Bulls are 11-19 (57%).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

tied again


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*5.8 seconds left in OT..TIE GAME*

one last chance for toronto to end it!!! KEEP PRAYING EVERYONE!!!!! LOL


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose is huge!!! We need to stop them on this next possession!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

If I die from a heart attack, it was nice talking to all of you.
:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer has seven minutes the whole game


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

oh my god...toronto scores, then fouls marshall, marshall shooting 2 to tie


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Of all people to choke....*

man, what a way to lose!!!

the easiest, most unimpeded shot in basketball and we have a group of chokers! lol...man o man....

107-105 raptors win..Bulls lose...geez o peet.:upset:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DAMN!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

man our free throw shooting is bad... real bad


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

:no: 


too much drama in this game for it end so anti-climacticly


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

GOD!!! I HATE THIS!!!

I'd rather be blown out then lose like this

Free throw shooting killed us


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Why is Marshall bricking free throw this year? He was shooting at 70% last year. I think it has something to do with the Chicagoan climate because everyone on the Bulls are bad free throw shooters and when they leave for other team, they became good free throw shooter.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> GOD!!! I HATE THIS!!!
> 
> I'd rather be blown out then lose like this
> ...



That's ridiculous. I'd much rather the Bulls bust their butts to come back than have them blown out.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

man...i wasnt watching the game...i wasnt listening to the game, but my heart pounded just as if i was viewing the game at home...


good stuff fellas...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Free throws! Says it all.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*well, that might have just been the last time*

our team is over .500 for the season...eh? IF ya cannot beat a crippled team like toronto, you are useless....truly pathetic. Good game for marshall, pity it took so long for jalen to get his 22 points or so.....man....got a feeling these bulls will feel this one for some time.....


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

this game displays the growing pains this team really has...


letting guys like Veshon Lenard, Lindsey Hunter AND Alvin Williams ALL drop more than 20 on you... just terrible. terrible terrible terrible terrible.

and, since when is N'Daiye a hall of famer?? he certainly managed to look like one tonight! Bill Russell aint got nothing on this kid.... sheesh.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Damn, that sucked. I knew Marshall was going to miss though. We can't hit free throws as a team.

Glad to see E-Rob laughing it up after the game...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn this is so frustrating... what I said was idiotic, i take it back. My heart is broken...

I have such high hopes for this team....

Bears suck...Bulls are the team I have hope for. I really thought the bulls would win this game esp with toronto's 2 starters out. 

Such high expectations, such a frustrating loss.


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

Bulls made 6 more turnovers.

Bulls made 6 more fouls (lose possession, too).

Toronto shot 31-39 from FT line (79%).

Bulls shots 11-20 (55%).

And the Bulls didn't shoot well from the outside. But they rebounded like hell.

Oh well.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I think this game showed us that the Bulls are still a long way before becoming a contender. Too many negatives to list...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> I think this game showed us that the Bulls are still a long way before becoming a contender. Too many negatives to list...


Your right. But we will have many more games like this where we have a chance to win at the end. 

In our two losses i have loved the fact that we played hard the whole game and never gave up.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*A little perspective people*

let's look at this year

Chicago 99 Boston 96
Chicago 84 New Orleans 79
Atlanta 98 Chicago 92
Toronto 109 Chicago 105 OT
--------------------------------------------------------
let's compare this to last year.

Indiana 98 Bulls 73 - 25pt loss
Celtics 96, Bulls 82 - 14 pt loss
Bulls 84, Knicks 79 - 5 pt win
Pistons 97, Bulls 73 - 24 pt loss
Timberwolves 127 Bulls 74 - 54 pt loss

So looking 5 games into the season, we will definetly have more wins. And barring a loss by 110 points, we are going to look better on the point differencial.

Give it a little time!!! Face it, we don't suck! At least compared to last year, thank you!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Tough loss. I expected a win with no Carter or Davis. Just part of the learning process though.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*We don't suck.....LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> let's look at this year
> 
> Chicago 99 Boston 96
> ...


Compared to last year....we just "slurp" a little, eh? thats the best I can do!~:grinning: it was a good game....for about the last 10 minutes.....5 of the fourth quarter and overtime....STILL, our shots that were NOT dunks, and freethrows....look like they were thrown up by special olympians!

I am all better now....who's next? Boston in Chicago, huh? is that right?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*MY mistake, but I TRULY thought this team*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Tough loss. I expected a win with no Carter or Davis. Just part of the learning process though.


could have won WITH VC and AD in there....I thought we were a little farther along than this....:sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I got to hand it to the raptors. They came together as a team and did what they needed to do to win.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right. But we will have many more games like this where we have a chance to win at the end.
> ...


Indeed, the 4th quarter run was nice to see, the past couple Bulls teams would have been disheartened down by 20 and just gave up, not so with this years team


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: We don't suck.....LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Compared to last year....we just "slurp" a little, eh? thats the best I can do!~:grinning: it was a good game....for about the last 10 minutes.....5 of the fourth quarter and overtime....STILL, our shots that were NOT dunks, and freethrows....look like they were thrown up by special olympians!
> ...


I dunno, slurping might be worse  yuck.

We did show some nice heart in coming back, but I would have liked to see some more time for the kids. Corie Blount isn't going to get any better with PT. Curry and Tyson will, and neither of them seemed to be hurting us tonight.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

it still kills me that Veshon Lenard got 23 points...

the guy could barely buy a bucket in his days with the Heat (of course, Riles also used him as the third option after Timmy and Zo...)


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

The numbers prove it: the Bulls get no respect from the officials.

The Bulls outscore Toronto 66 - 38 in the paint, proving they're taking the ball to the hole more than the Raptors.

The Bulls took 109 shots to Toronto's 92 shots. That's 17 more opportunities to get fouled in the act of shooting.

Despite the fact that the Bulls were clearly the more aggressive team on offense, the Raptors shot 39 free throws to the Bulls 20.

This isn't whining...its injustice and this kind of preferential treatment of veterans and veteran teams has to stop. Games should be decided by players, not the referees.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: MY mistake, but I TRULY thought this team*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> could have won WITH VC and AD in there....I thought we were a little farther along than this....:sigh:


Bama,

The Raptors have been in the playoffs, deep with VC and past the first round without him. It would have been a tough win with their full squad and a good win even without VC in the lineup. It is early, and you would have to think that Tyson and Eddy will start to show more improvement from last year soon. Once they get a solid rotation going, they will be on track to win more games than most people predicted.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> The numbers prove it: the Bulls get no respect from the officials.
> 
> The Bulls outscore Toronto 66 - 38 in the paint, proving they're taking the ball to the hole more than the Raptors.
> ...


Veterans like Lenard, Williams, and Mo Pete? 

I think the Bulls with Rose, Marshall, and Blount on the floor have as much experience as the Raptors could throw out there.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Nah, this was a BULLS loss...*

I sat for three and a half quarters and was just amazed at the SHOTS that were missed.....close, easy, just barely outta the paint shots, that "clanged" so loud it hurt my ears...this game was lost simply because of the inability of the MAJORITY of the Bulls players to make baskets...remember all we had before was mercer and brand.....artest, once in awhile.... who could score at least some.....now its rose and marshall.....I am beginning to believe someone was correct when they said the fundamentals of basketball have been sacrificed for the sake of the dunk. no one on this team, other than those two have a good "stroke" when shooting the ball.....no one is consistent with their FG shooting....Freethrow shooting.....like I said before, the easiest way to score....no one is running at you..your vision is not impeded.....and please, save the "nervous" crap for someone else...these guys are millionaires.....it is NOT the playoffs, it is a regular season game...geez louise....these guys stink when it comes to trying to put that round object through the hoop....really....good night all.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I agree anout the officiating. What about that play when Hoiberg took it to the rack...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: MY mistake, but I TRULY thought this team*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Bama,
> ...


Nice post!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: MY mistake, but I TRULY thought this team*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Bama,
> ...



Pssst..BCH....(whispering....I Predicted 45!!!) lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*see my post above about..."Nah, this was a Bulls loss...*



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> The numbers prove it: the Bulls get no respect from the officials.
> 
> The Bulls outscore Toronto 66 - 38 in the paint, proving they're taking the ball to the hole more than the Raptors.
> ...



I disagree vehemently! No way the officiating had much to do about the outcome of this one.....Bulls blew it, all the way.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: see my post above about..."Nah, this was a Bulls loss...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree vehemently! No way the officiating had much to do about the outcome of this one.....Bulls blew it, all the way.


Hoiberg...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hoiberg was fouled. But that happens in most games. Some no calls should have been calls but no since to worry now. We can't change it. 

Positives?

DONYELL!!! Remember he is slightly injured also!!

Eddy looked aggressive in limited minutes. 

E rob ran the floor well and made a nice dunk. He did however make some silly t/o

Got to love the tie up by J Will for the jump ball. 

Blount gave us good minutes. 

Fizer played just seven minutes. 

There were many negatives, One being I thought Crawford took three bad shots! The offensive rebounds we gave up in the first half was awful!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: see my post above about..."Nah, this was a Bulls loss...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Hoiberg...


there MIGHT have been some contact as he drove by the hoop....however, this game should have never gotten that far......Bulls lost this game in the first three quarters..in my opinion......it sometimes is easier to remember the bad things to happen, that happened the closest to the end of the game..huh?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hoiberg was fouled. But that happens in most games. Some no calls should have been calls but no since to worry now. We can't change it.


Who's worrying? I am just pointing out that officiating did have an impact on the game. I know we can't change it, but it did have an impact. Like you said, on most nights it will.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I just gotta say Jay Williams made a huge mistake on fouling Alvin Williams (I think) with still 48 seconds left. He panicked and allowed them to hit 2 free throws. That killed us. He's still got a lot to learn considering he is a rook, and he did a good job with that 3 pt shot in OT.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: see my post above about..."Nah, this was a Bulls loss...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> there MIGHT have been some contact as he drove by the hoop....however, this game should have never gotten that far......Bulls lost this game in the first three quarters..in my opinion......it sometimes is easier to remember the bad things to happen, that happened the closest to the end of the game..huh?


Say what you will, but Hoiberg was fouled. The Bulls played bad for the most part, but they were in the game and that call had an impact on the outcome.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Like I said......the things that happened*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I just gotta say Jay Williams made a huge mistake on fouling Alvin Williams (I think) with still 48 seconds left. He panicked and allowed them to hit 2 free throws. That killed us. He's still got a lot to learn considering he is a rook, and he did a good job with that 3 pt shot in OT.


closest to the end, are more clearer in our minds....there were MANY mistakes in the first three quarters....made by the bulls, that is. lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's worrying? I am just pointing out that officiating did have an impact on the game. I know we can't change it, but it did have an impact. Like you said, on most nights it will.


I know, KC and i wasnt calling you out. My comment wasn't directed at anyone poster.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: see my post above about..."Nah, this was a Bulls loss...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but Hoiberg was fouled. The Bulls played bad for the most part, but they were in the game and that call had an impact on the outcome.


And there was absolutely nothing questionable the other way. It goes both ways.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Well a tough loss to swallow. Nonetheless I think we are learning more with every game. Good experience for our young players. Why did'nt our young bigs get more time?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: see my post above about..."Nah, this was a Bulls loss...*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> And there was absolutely nothing questionable the other way. It goes both ways.


Not much. Everything close, they got the call for the most part.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Well a tough loss to swallow. Nonetheless I think we are learning more with every game. Good experience for our young players. Why did'nt our young bigs get more time?


I have been wondering that as well. Why don't Chandler and Curry get more run?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Blount played well... he picked up the boards, but I think Chandler could've been more of a factor with his defense. It would've stopped the Raptors from driving in or at least impacted it. The same way N'diaye impacted us down in the paint towards the end of the game.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I have been wondering that as well. Why don't Chandler and
> ...



I would have thought with us trailing there would have been minutes for them. And how about starting Curry in the overtime?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Well a tough loss to swallow. Nonetheless I think we are learning more with every game. Good experience for our young players. Why did'nt our young bigs get more time?


thats the thing, none of our young guys are getting any playing time. I dont even think I saw EC or Tyson in the 4th quarter or OT.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

They are averaging less minutes this season than they were last season. Is Bill conceding the argument Floyd tried to make about vets, going with Blount and Marshall down the stretch, and most of the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> They are averaging less minutes this season than they were last season. Is Bill conceding the argument Floyd tried to make about vets, going with Blount and Marshall down the stretch, and most of the game?


Could be BCH. Could be we are trying to win and at the same time develope the two young ones.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If the Bulls beat the Celts and Mavs, in particular the Mavs, they might be for real. 

And I would be so happy.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I really would have liked to seen Curry/Chandler in the OT for prehaps the first 2 minutes. To see if they could have altered some shots.:uhoh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> They are averaging less minutes this season than they were last season. Is Bill conceding the argument Floyd tried to make about vets, going with Blount and Marshall down the stretch, and most of the game?


A truly great observation. I was going to post about the same thing... Maybe Oak was right! 

From what I could see/hear, the Bulls just don't have a ballhandler (like Pippen) who can maintain posession of the dribble while under pressure. The Bulls were dominant, in just about every stat category. It's almost like they played outstanding ball for 34 of the first 36 minutes and gave up a bunch of junk baskets after turnovers for the other 2.

As much as I find Hoiberg to be an admirable player (he does play fully to his potential, IMO), I have a hard time with him getting so many minutes. Getting Fred minutes makes Fred slightly better, but getting Chandler minutes makes Tyson MUCH better.


The team needs to lose some games like this. It will teach them how to win games like this - winnable games.

I'm happy with the team and how they played all four games. I am thinking the team will win more games by the all-star break than they did last year. That's for sure


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> A truly great observation. I was going to post about the same thing... Maybe Oak was right!
> ...





Well said!!I'm optimistic about our state of affairs as well. It will be interesting to see how we shake out by the brake. GO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> They are averaging less minutes this season than they were last season. Is Bill conceding the argument Floyd tried to make about vets,


Bill is conceding nothing. The guys are getting the playing time they deserve. If they play well to start, then they would finish. They havn't done it yet.

Tysons disappeared since being tossed out the first game. He was the leading scorer at that point...wonder if the refs stole some of his mojo...


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

*Winning Games*

Originally posted by BCH!
"They (Curry & Chandler) are averaging less minutes this season than they were last season. Is Bill conceding the argument Floyd tried to make about vets, going with Blount and Marshall down the stretch, and most of the game?" 

If they want to win tight games, it means defense and offense.

Marshall and Blount give them inside presence. Marshall can also score.

Rose and Hassell are the only two players who can shoot at the 2-3 and reasonably defend.

Add whoever is playing better of Williams/Crawford and you have your finishing unit.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Bill is conceding nothing. The guys are getting the playing time they deserve. If they play well to start, then they would finish. They havn't done it yet.
> ...


I dunno, they both started out well tonight. Chandler had 4 blocks in the first half and Curry was scoring and rebounding with authority before his trademark 2 quick fouls.

I thought they should have played more tonight.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Playing a lineup that consists of Williams, Hoiberg, Rose, Marshall and Blount may elevate the team to mediocrity. That should push the Bulls all the way up to 30 wins or so this season.

But I thought we aspired to be more than average. 

How much did Chandler and Curry get out of tonight's ballgame? Chandler played 18 minutes and Curry played 12.

Chandler scored 6 points and pulled down 9 boards. Curry averaged nearly a point a minute (11 points) with his 5 for 5 performance to go along with 4 boards.

I don't know about anybody else, but I saw some pretty discouraged faces on the Bulls bench in the 4th quarter and during the overtime.

Cartwright's got to tighten up his rotation. He's got to find alot more than 18 and 12 minutes for Chandler and Curry respectively.

So much for aspiring to greatness.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Playing a lineup that consists of Williams, Hoiberg, Rose, Marshall and Blount may elevate the team to mediocrity. That should push the Bulls all the way up to 30 wins or so this season.
> 
> But I thought we aspired to be more than average.
> ...


What gets me is that Fizer only saw 7 minutes. I could almost see using the minutes to showcase Fizer, but that was not happening. The young bigs have not really been looking at foul trouble as you might suspect, they are just not getting as much run for whatever reason. Chandler played in close games last season, most notable being the Lakers game. Has he lost it, or has BC lost confidence in his ability to close?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*We already beat the celtics....but if beating*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> If the Bulls beat the Celts and Mavs, in particular the Mavs, they might be for real.
> 
> And I would be so happy.


..the mavericks would make you happy....all I can say is...sniff...sniff..sniff. Thats what you AND I will be doing after the Dallas games.....hehehehe...:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I dunno, they both started out well tonight. Chandler had 4 blocks in the first half and Curry was scoring and rebounding with authority before his trademark 2 quick fouls.
> ...


I didn't see the game (I rarely do anymore). I'm basing it on the ones I did see.

I agree...if they played well, they should get the chance. BUT---doesn't that mean Marshall should get the chance to start?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> Has he lost it, or has BC lost confidence in his ability to close?


I think 4 games is too early in the season to know anything with any certainty...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Give it time. I seriously doubt Krause is gonna allow Bill to waste his draft picks from last year. Cause if they average 12 and 18 minutes respectively for an entire season, that is exactly what Bill will have done with them this year.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> I think 4 games is too early in the season to know anything with any certainty...


I think this point in the season is the perfect time to go to him unless he is hurt. It is early, but Tyson should be riding the confidence he ended with last season, it is almost as if BC is trying to hold him back.

Late in the year, in a pivotal game, after Chandler has had and missed a few opportunities. then go with the vets. Not now. That is my opinion.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> I think this point in the season is the perfect time to go to him unless he is hurt.


I think BC is trying to get the stain of losing out of their mouths, create some excitement (and perhaps instill some discipline) and then they'll be phased in.

Again...its too late to know anything for a certainty.


How does everyone like the distribution of minutes between Jwill and JCraw?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I think that's fine (jcraw/Jwill), but if Jcraw doesn't pick it up, his minutes are gonna diminish even further.

My problem with Jwill is not minutes.....its this:



> JWill struggles because they don't let him do anything with the damn ball. I would love to see him in there with Marshall instead of always playing with Rose. The Bulls played the best early in the game when they let Williams run the offense. Then, for some reason, Rose came to get the ball at the top of the key at the beginning of every possession, and the Bulls offense looked terrible.
> 
> --The Truth


Thank you for FINALLY saying what I have been thinking for three days now.....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> I think that's fine (jcraw/Jwill), but if Jcraw doesn't pick it up, his minutes are gonna diminish even further.
> 
> My problem with Jwill is not minutes.....its this:
> ...


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=104480#post104480


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I saw it.......and I agree, but still, I think cartwright should let him shoot a little more than he does. I've seen him pass up open looks, and everytime I see it, I know cartwright had something to do with that decision.....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see the game (I rarely do anymore). I'm basing it on the ones I did see.
> ...


It does in my book. The only justification I can see is that we need Marshall to be the heady vet that runs the second team.

I don't agree with it, but that's what I think is happening. After the lip service paid to "the best 5 will start", I'd like an explanation of how Trent, Tyson, Eddy, Jay are better players right now than Marshall.

Right now I'd even consider benching Curry and starting Tyson at center against smaller teams. We bring in Curry against a second string center or when the first guy gets tired and let him light things up. 

Starting five:
Tyson, Marshall, Rose, Trent, Jay
Bench:
Curry, Blount, ERob, Fred (I'd like to see Fred playing less), JC


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I almost agree 100%!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> It does in my book. The only justification I can see is that we need Marshall to be the heady vet that runs the second team.
> ...


With the exception being, even through the tim floyd era, the hardest working player we have had IS HOIBERG! This guy just flat out hustles. IF tyson and curry and crawford were devoted to playing as this guy is, we would be UNSTOPPABLE!!!! He can score too...and look at the rebounds he gets!! This guy should take Marshalls place as sixth man and marshall start.... Curry DID have a decent game last night for the time he played....Not real sure about Bills minutes per player assignments....tyson had some blocks last night and I DID notice some improvements in his shot selection in the last couple games(you know, something OTHER than a dunk?) EROB showed BURSTS of what I thought he could be last night...now, IF he is not injured for the next few games, I will be surprised!!!


----------



## mjisback (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Bill is conceding nothing. The guys are getting the playing time they deserve. If they play well to start, then they would finish. They havn't done it yet.
> ...


Maybe Chandler should watch video tapes of Kwame? :laugh:


----------

